# Thanks Tony



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

I got your message.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Happy to be of service. I emailed all the admins and mods, but you were all asleep.  Being a vampire has its advantages.  

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

I work 3rd shift.....guess I have a little vampire in me as well.
I sleep in the day......YUK
I get home about 6:30 AM EST
Steve and I tried the messaging once and it didn't work, but I got yours. 
What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, thanks very much Tony.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Kudos from me to Tony. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Same here Thanks Tony, John beat me to it by a half hour.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, thanks tony, usually Im on at 6AM to post the SkyReport newslinks, but for some reason I didnt go on this morning. Now, I wish I did. Thanks again Tony and John!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

And don't we all wonder what this is about? lol


----------

